# Which windows?



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

I recently got an iMAC and i wanted to use Parallels to be able to run windows on my Mac.
I'm really only gonna use windows to play 3-4 games and maybe a few other windows only programs.
So i was wondering which version of windows do you recommend i install?
XP, Vista, Home, Premium, Ultimate, 32-bit, 64-bit, etc.

Thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

How much space do you want to use up? XP uses less GB to install than Vista.
If all you're gonna do it play games, and they're compatible with both systems, use whichever you're more comfortable with.

I have both XP and Vista installed using VMWare Fusion (as well as 7 Linux systems)
XP is on my internal hard drive, Vista and Linux are on an external hard drive so I don't use up all my internal space.

I find myself using XP a lot more than Vista, I've only used Vista maybe twice in the past 6 months.


----------



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, thanks i'll use XP, since i never really tried Vista.
Also, how much space do you recommend i use?
(i would like to stay under 25GB...)


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

That should be fine


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if Parallels works the same way, but the new version of Fusion (2.x) let's up increase the size as needed. so if you make the virtual machine with 20GB then later need more space, you can increase it. Which is a good feature, because the 1.x version of Fusion didn't allow that.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

By the way, you cannot play any games that require 3D acceleration using Parallels or Fusion only 2D games. I suggest using BootCamp for playing Windows games.


----------



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, thanks for the info. ^


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

peterh40 said:


> By the way, you cannot play any games that require 3D acceleration using Parallels or Fusion only 2D games. I suggest using BootCamp for playing Windows games.


According to the settings in Fusion, I can use 3D graphics


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah! Thats new. I didn't know fusion can do that. Must be a recent addition. Most VMs I have come across emulated the graphics card as well and used bare min. graphics facilities. Well, I stand corrected..


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok, my be you can get 3D acceleration but it will not give you DX 9/10 type acceleration. Check out someone's review of it here: 
http://www.virtualdub.org/blog/pivot/entry.php?id=155

So, you might be able to play pre-2002 games but nothing more recent reliably. So, I would still recommend BootCamp for games.


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
You might need to know that you need xp sp2 included on your disk, sp1 wont install on those kinds of hdds. If its sp1, or sp0 then search
google for "slipstream win xp" without quotes.


----------

